# Photoshop Experts



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Could someone make me a banner with Mirko CroCop and my name Kameleon on it somewhere? Thanks in advanced, Rep and Points will be given. :thumbsup: *


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

He Kam I'd make one for ya but its looking forimages that kills me.

If you can link the pics then I'll whip one up. Put up as many pics that you can find of him and I'll take care of the rest. Deal?

Also, let me know what dimensions you want it in.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Here are some pics. You don't have to use them all, and make it nice and simple. Thanks.*


----------

